# St,louis mo. Certified archery coach



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

PERSONAL TRAINER, PRO HELP TARGET PANIC PRO. THAT WORK............ BEGINNERS WELCOME, GROUPS WELCOME. BOW HUNTERS WELCOME. IF YOUR TIRED OF MISSING CALL ME.MISSOURI DEPT OF CONSERVATION... CHIEF ARCHERY PRO STAFFER RETIRED...IF YOU NEED HELP CALL ASAP AND PICK A DATE AND TIME I BE BOOKED SOLID SOON...... FAIR WARNING.....COACH MIKE FARMER


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mike has definately helped my shooting in the last year or so. Great guy to work with. Need to go shoot with him soon

Thanks for everything Mike,

Jeremy


----------

